# JD 1520 with Bypass Relief problem?



## Ladder107 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all,
Brand new here and really looking for some great advice! I have a "new to me" JD 1520 with loader and having an issue with the hydro pump continually engaging and disengaging (at least that is what it sounds like) even when sitting still and not running the rockshaft arms or loader. The manual states "System Relief Valve" is stuck and needs replacement but no advice on what it looks like or how to fix except to say "See your JD dealer". I just hate to do that if its some sort of part I can replace at home in the shop. Any advice or assistance? Would love some input on this. 

-Kevin


----------

